# Steel Wool & Mineral Spirits



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Somewhere recently I read about making a solution to ebonize walnut by letting some steel wool soak in mineral spirits for a couple of weeks (at least I thought that was the time frame). I've had a large hunk of steel wool in a jar of mineral spirits for about a month now, and the resulting liquid, even when shaken up, does not look dark enough to alter the color of the wood at all.

Did I dream this? Has anyone done it? Am I leaving something out? It seemed like an easy way to get an interesting look, and I was looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

I do know oak has tannins that react with iron in the steel and turns black, it also does the same with the iron in your blood. I haven't heard of walnut doing this, but then I haven't bled onto walnut yet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Charlie. Look here

They used Vinegar instead of mineral spirits. You need the acid in vinegar.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

The mineral spirits will actually do nothing with the steel wool,what you want is "Vinegar"... the acid in the vinegar dissolves the steel wool making a black liquid, which was used for ebonizing,some what unpredictable,but it will blacken


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah….that explains it. One of those moments of senility where my brain changes the words around in my head. LOL!

Out with the mineral spirits, in with the vinegar!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*YEAH! VINEGAR!!! *


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Charlie

Spirts …. hmmmm … could be stinkin' thinkin' >grin<

Regards

DAN


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

What you are making is called a "mordant". Some vinegar, steel wool, old nuts and bolts go into a plastic jug awaiting the chance to react with the tannins in the wood.
To ebonize wood, treat it with the mordant first, neutralize with water, then apply black aniline dye. The mordant will take it most of the way, and the dye will finish the job. Be sure to work both into the pores, or you will get light specks.
Different species react differently. Try it out- have fun!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the help, guys! That's why I hang around here.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dan, you know how my mind works. <g> BTW, just celebrated 11 years on Thursday.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Charlie, you can do the same thing by mixing ferrous sulphate in hot water. It's a little more concentrated and predicable. Like Myron said, it's a mordant. If you don't get the results you want, then you can make another mordant by making a tannic acid solution. Paint that on first, and after it dries, apply the ferrous sulphate. 
Walnut does have tannin in it, although not as much as oak, so you should get some darkening. I know if it's
ammonia fumed it doesn't get real dark.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Very interesting question nicely clarified.
Sharad


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

yes it is vinegar, now the mineral spirits and steel wool is interesting, but I am not sure how effective it would be, on the other hand your hands should be silky smooth and who doesn't want that. I ebonize a great deal of the work I do and I am trying to get some information on bleaching but as of yet I haven't found anything that works well. For ebonizeing the vinegar and steel wool works very well depending on wood type, I use a great deal of Ohia, which appears like a distance cousin to walnut. What kinda sparked my intrest was some of the furniture pieces that were recovered from the tombs in Egypt, many were ebonized in a similar method as well as some really interesting stains and paints. Initially I thought this coloring of the wood was done for esthetics, but perhaps the treatment was also a preservative, like pickiling the surface. Now of course this theory is based wholy upon my complete ignorance of any historical facts or proof, but rather because I needed an excuse to give my wife for the god awful smell in the house.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Charlie,
If you decide to mix this vile brew up, be sure to leave the lid on loosely, as hydrogen sulfide gas will be generated and you don't want an ebonizing bomb to go off, even if it's on your side of the garage. 
BTW congrats on the impending birthday. I'll have 10 in May.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Doug. And that is a good tip about avoiding the "explosion". I wasn't taking any changes though…my fermentation is taking place on the old potting table *outside* the garage.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm getting ready to do a Black Parkerization project involving boiling Phosphoric/Manganese gunsmithing solution.
I had to buy a stainless steel salad pan and an electric griddle as Momma was having none of this on the kitchen range, over the oak flooring. If Momma ain't happy… well you know the drill.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Whoa, and I'm worried about mineral spirits and wood conditioner. *8>O*


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Charlie, happy B-day. (9 on october 29) Good luck on the expiriment, hope it works out. I read an article in Fine Woodworking similar to this once; only I think it was how to antique metal. Let us Know how it works out.


----------



## PopPop (Feb 15, 2007)

Charlie, The other incredient to the ebonizing process in "sunlight". After you apply the viniger, set your piece out in the sun for several hours. This will excellerate the chemical reaction and darken the wood. at least it works that way in Oak.


----------

